
TransferWise releases end-of-year financials publicly - BukhariH
https://transferwise.com/gb/blog/closer-to-money-without-borders
======
BukhariH
Link to the actual report:
[https://lienzo.s3.amazonaws.com/images/TW_Group_financials_F...](https://lienzo.s3.amazonaws.com/images/TW_Group_financials_FY_2018.pdf)

